# Another limit



## Kayak keith (Aug 30, 2021)

Slaying trout and reds still went to the coast last night since it’s was a south wind. It worked in my fishing Partner and I each caught limits. All on down south lures and vudoo shrimp.


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

so you killed and kept the big sow trout? nice job....thats why we're about to tighten regs


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The fish was a legal catch and will eat good. Not like they live on the coast and fish everyday. Shame some people can not just compliment someone and not act like a well I will not say it on here but they know what they are.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice catch, that looks like a healthy stringer.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Kayak keith said:


> View attachment 4603244
> 
> View attachment 4603243
> Slaying trout and reds still went to the coast last night since it’s was a south wind. It worked in my fishing Partner and I each caught limits. All on down south lures and vudoo shrimp.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Solid Stinger!!! 

Nothing like catching your own meals.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice stringer.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great catch and nice fish!
Wow what a fantastic night. I can see the fish fry now!!!!
Bet some nice cheeks in those red fish!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch! Congratulations!


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

should of let the big girl go other than that solid stringer not many are producing stringers like this right now


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey man.nice catch..curious - we went yesterday in the Chocolate bay area and caught some good fish - not one like that though LOL...

Curious - we found them all hitting the DSL's on the fall and a real light bite - typical this time of year was wondering if you saw the same thing?

Tight Lines...


----------



## Kayak keith (Aug 30, 2021)

RANCH said:


> should of let the big girl go other than that solid stringer not many are producing stringers like this right now


She took that hook deep


----------



## Troutnader98 (Apr 26, 2021)

If a big girl swallows the hook and gets butchered after getting it out, I'm taking it for myself. I'm shellfish enough to not let some other fish or bird eat my prize! Good stringer, DSL all the way!


----------



## Kayak keith (Aug 30, 2021)

ol'possum said:


> so you killed and kept the big sow trout? nice job....thats why we're about to tighten regs


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice stringer!! 
It's nice to see someone posting reports/trips on this site. Not enough of it any more. Probably because of sanctimonious dupes saying you should not have kept a legal fish.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The fact that some of you think others value your assho1e opinion is funny......

Great catch to the OP!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I just don’t get why a moderator doesn’t take care of this guy. It’s obvious he just waits for someone to post a report where they keep fish so he can tell them how detrimental they are to the resource and how we need to bow down to his almighty possumness. Hopefully a moderator will read this and come out of hiding to post their reasoning to let this go on……And to the OP, looks like a great night in the water for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great stringer! Never mind the fish huggers on this board.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Kayak keith said:


> View attachment 4603279


Nice stringer and funny commentary! (If I can hold someone’s fish) Hahaha, crazy stuff


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Kayak keith said:


> View attachment 4603244
> 
> View attachment 4603243
> Slaying trout and reds still went to the coast last night since it’s was a south wind. It worked in my fishing Partner and I each caught limits. All on down south lures and vudoo shrimp.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

As said above great fish. Night time is where it's at! Tight lines


----------



## SabineMike09 (May 10, 2021)

Great catch poster. I joined this site via my old name back in 2008 and good god it was such a awesome site for such a long time. It’s state now is really sad.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

fish4food said:


> Solid Stinger!!!
> 
> Nothing like catching your own meals.


Wow! That is a good looking mess of fish! Enjoy them!!!!!! .......cC


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Kayak keith said:


> View attachment 4603244
> 
> View attachment 4603243
> Slaying trout and reds still went to the coast last night since it’s was a south wind. It worked in my fishing Partner and I each caught limits. All on down south lures and vudoo shrimp.


Nice stringer! Evidently my wife is right, I’ve been doing it wrong because I haven’t stacked them like that in a long time!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Kayak keith said:


> View attachment 4603244
> 
> View attachment 4603243
> Slaying trout and reds still went to the coast last night since it’s was a south wind. It worked in my fishing Partner and I each caught limits. All on down south lures and vudoo shrimp.


Which direction was wind blowing? Just voodoo shrimp& DS lures. Mind ask if area kayak friendly 
Dm me if


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Skiff said:


> Nice stringer and funny commentary! (If I can hold someone’s fish) Hahaha, crazy stuff



lmao



can you show me on the doll where it hurt - Google Search


----------



## CHardy (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice


----------



## abhiitiwarii516 (11 mo ago)

Wow what a fantastic night. I can see the fish fry now!!!! 
watch movies

9apps download


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

That sh!t is awesome. Nice stringer KK


Kayak keith said:


> View attachment 4603279


----------



## gintibande (9 mo ago)

Wow what a fantastic night. I can see the fish fry now!!!!
mobdro apk


----------

